# guess who's finally getting married ?



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Archie from the comic books and guess who he is going to marry ?
Betty or Veronica?







Veronica of course
( I knew before I read the article) 

as men don't marry or want women who chase them... and Betty did, so what did he do? he passed her by
and went for the one who did not chase him...

Let this be a lesson to all women!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

no, let it be a lesson that can be applied to men and women.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

no... this doormat 
( Betty was his biggest fan) or dream girl 
( was often not even nice to old Archie) applies to women.. women who
chase men... 
and the men fall in love with the elusive, lil stuck up glamour girl.




This "IS" gender specific.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm lost...what comic is this?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Its Archie from the comic books, been around since 1940's
there is redheaded Archie Andrews.... 
and the comic book is called "the archies"

there is Betty, Veronica, Reggie, Jughead.
I read the comic books growing up. After 65 years or so, he is finnaly out of high school and going to get married. HA HA !

Just knew he's pick bytchy Veronica... and not Betty.
He was dating both girls...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

preso said:


> Guess who's finally getting married.
> 
> Archie from the comic books and guess who he is going to marry ?


The 140 year old virgin.


----------



## johnamos (May 8, 2009)

Veronica,

High cost, possible affair material in the future.

Betty,

Future house wife with 4 kids.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah. I always liked Betty better. Veronica always seemed high maintenance. Poor guy...  

But maybe Veronica's way better in bed!


----------

